# Modele disque dur interne pour macbook



## x888x (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Mon disque dur interne *est HS*. 

Il me faut donc en acheter un nouveau, pouvez-vous me conseiller un *modèle abordable (de plus de 100 GO) compatible avec mon MACBOOK BLANC 2006* qui n'affecte pas les performances de l'ordinateur (pas de surchauffe, pas de ralentissements...) et qui soit compatible avec la ram, ect...? 

 Bien cordialement,


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 puisque c'est le même modèle de Macbook (en tous cas en ce qui concerne le DD), tu peux lire ce sujet : 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-is-not-dead-1194572.html

Il te faut un DD de 2,5", SATA, et de 9,5 mm d'épaisseur.

(i n'y a pas de problème se compatibilité avec la RAM : seuls comptent la taille (2,5"), l'épaisseur (9,5mm), et la connectique (SATA)).


----------



## x888x (8 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Il te faut un DD de 2,5", SATA, et de 9,5 mm d'épaisseur.
> 
> (i n'y a pas de problème se compatibilité avec la RAM : seuls comptent la taille (2,5"), l'épaisseur (9,5mm), et la connectique (SATA)).



La vitesse est un facteur important? Dois-je choisir un disque dur SATA I, II ou III ? Et combien de GO le modele de macbook (2006) peut supporter au maximum? 

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

Ce Macbook est en SATA 1.

Tout disque SATA 1, 2 ou 3 convient, mais la vitesse restera celle du SATA 1 (1,5 Gbps).

Wikipédia :
_"Un élément SATA I, II ou III peut être branché sur une carte mère SATA I, II ou III. Le débit obtenu sera alors celui de l'élément le plus lent. Ex: un disque dur SATA III sur une carte mère SATA II aura un débit limité par la carte mère à 300Mbs."_

Quant à la vitesse de rotation (5400 ou 7200), les 2 conviennent.


----------



## x888x (9 Septembre 2012)

Ce modèle est il pleinement compatible? 

http://www.amazon.fr/Western-Digita...nterne/dp/B001CO3EKG/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Oui à priori c'est tout bon : SATA (2), et les dimensions sont les bonnes.

http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-701275.pdf

_(j'ai mis le même en 5400 rpm et 320 Go dans un Macbook blanc 2007)_


----------



## x888x (9 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Oui à priori c'est tout bon : SATA (2), et les dimensions sont les bonnes.
> 
> http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-701275.pdf
> 
> _(j'ai mis le même en 5400 rpm et 320 Go dans un Macbook blanc 2007)_



Au depart je souhaitais prendre celui-ci mais un des commentaires concernant la compatibilité mac m'en a dissuadé.  http://www.amazon.fr/Western-Digita...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1347215652&sr=1-1


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Le commentaire négatif parle de Firewire et d'alimentation éventuellement insuffisante, donc il s'agit probablement d'un disque acheté pour être placé dans un boitier externe.

Ce qui n'est pas ton cas.

D'autre part celui dont je parlais est un modèle 5400 rpm, pas 7200.

Tu peux sans problème mettre un 320 Go si tu le souhaites.

_(et il n'y a pas de problème de "compatibilité" avec Mac...)_


----------

